# I Want to Know What My Boyfriend's Personality Type Is. Care to Help?



## JimmyCodes (May 28, 2009)

Well,my boyfriend took one of the personality tests about a month ago,and it labeled him as an ISTJ. Although some of the characteristic's of an ISTJ matches him, there just is not quite enough matches for me to state he is an ISTJ. Even as I was reading the profile of an ISTJ to him,he did not say "ah-ha,that's me" as I did when I read the INTJ profile.He even frowned,and slightly shook his head at some of the characteristic's of an ISTJ that were suppose to pertain to him. Well,I am hoping some of you out there can aid me here in my search for the correct label.Here are some of his personality trait's/interest's ,and feel free to ask question's(I really want to resolve this issue.)

-He likes to spend money(even if he does not have a lot of it)

-He is very honest,and will not bite his tongue(e.g has quickly told me if my hair looked horrible,and had no problems using an expletive while doing so)

-Smiles,and laughs a lot(even when he is at work would gladly laugh in his bosses faces)

-Does not mind asking for favor's(e.g borrowing money,getting a ride home,etc)

-Does not take criticism well(especially from someone he feels is important like me ,or his boss)

-Never late for work

-Never late for appointment's with me

-Enjoys comic books,gadget's,and name brand shoes/clothing

-Not hesitant to ask a question

Like I have said previously...feel free to ask more question's. i


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

No, not really. I think this is in the wrong place.


----------



## JimmyCodes (May 28, 2009)

Fizz said:


> No, not really. I think this is in the wrong place.


Hmmm,I put it in the relationships section...we are in a relationship...why wouldn't it be the right place?


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

JimmyCodes said:


> Hmmm,I put it in the relationships section...we are in a relationship...why wouldn't it be the right place?


It's the "typing" thing. There's quite a lot of requests on PerC about it. It's hard to type people based on a few snippets of information.


----------



## JimmyCodes (May 28, 2009)

Fizz said:


> It's the "typing" thing. There's quite a lot of requests on PerC about it. It's hard to type people based on a few snippets of information.


Which is why I stated that people should feel free to ask question's about his personality and/or interest's. That way,there would be more than just snippet's of information.


----------



## Lokkye (Dec 28, 2009)

He seems like an ISTP to me..
But the amount of information you gave is inconsequential at most
Is he more rational than emotional?


----------



## Erbse (Oct 15, 2010)

ISTPs are usually not threatened by criticism nor do they like to be indebted in any way, shape or form.

Some of these traits scream E to me to no end.


----------



## JimmyCodes (May 28, 2009)

Erbse said:


> ISTPs are usually not threatened by criticism nor do they like to be indebted in any way, shape or form.
> 
> Some of these traits scream E to me to no end.





Lokkye said:


> He seems like an ISTP to me..
> But the amount of information you gave is inconsequential at most
> Is he more rational than emotional?


Certainly more emotional than rational. I should have mentioned that it's quite obvious he is an extrovert. Well,here is an update.I did a lot of research,and I am now certain he is an ENFP. No surprise there,eh?Thank you all for your help.


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

JimmyCodes said:


> Well,my boyfriend took one of the personality tests about a month ago,and it labeled him as an ISTJ. Although some of the characteristic's of an ISTJ matches him, there just is not quite enough matches for me to state he is an ISTJ. Even as I was reading the profile of an ISTJ to him,he did not say "ah-ha,that's me" as I did when I read the INTJ profile.He even frowned,and slightly shook his head at some of the characteristic's of an ISTJ that were suppose to pertain to him. Well,I am hoping some of you out there can aid me here in my search for the correct label.Here are some of his personality trait's/interest's ,and feel free to ask question's(I really want to resolve this issue.)
> 
> -He likes to spend money(even if he does not have a lot of it)
> 
> ...


What's with the size?

Introverts do mind asking for favours. It means we not only need to socialize, but we are dependent on the other person.

I doubt any Thinker Judger would be bad with money.
I'm an IXTJ, and I'm going to be an accountant, so....

I'd say withholding comments because they can be interpreted as insulting is a very Feeler thing to do.


----------



## JimmyCodes (May 28, 2009)

MisterJordan said:


> What's with the size?
> 
> Introverts do mind asking for favours. It means we not only need to socialize, but we are dependent on the other person.
> 
> ...


The size? I made it bigger,noticed it was too big,and I let it be.

I should have been more specific. The people he usually asks for favors are people he socializes with. He has never said,"Ask this person to this or that for me." He always went directly to the individual(s),and asked himself.

Ah,which is one of the reason's I decided he is a Feeler Perceiver.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I'll move this to the correct subforum, so it might get more responses there.


----------

